# Firefox usw. Nur Abstürze

## Ampheus

Ich habe seit gestern folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich den Firefox starten will, bekomme ich einen segfault. strace

Auch startet seit gestern der kdm nicht mehr, also muss ich KDE manuell starten. Konqueror stürzt auf vielen Seiten ab(z.B. dieses Forum) und Vmware lief auch nicht. Vmware läuft mittlerweile wieder, da ich in der make.conf -xcb eingetragen habe. Ich frage mich allerdings trotzdem, wieso Vmware plötzlich nicht mehr gestartet hat, vorher lief es immer(auch mit xcb).

Kopete stürzt ab, wenn ich verbinden will usw. ....

Deswegen frage ich mich: Woran kann das liegen? Vielleicht gibt der backtrace oben Aufschluss.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Den Firefox mal versucht im Safemode zu starten? Ist der RAM ok?

----------

## Ampheus

Im safemode habe ich versucht und memtest habe ich 2 Stunden ohne Fehler laufen lassen. Ich habe auch versucht, den Firefox als anderer user und als root zu starten, alles hat nicht geklappt.

Wenn er abstürzt gibt er folgende Fehlermeldung aus:

```
# firefox aoss) "$mozb

No running windows found

Removing /root/.mozilla/firefox/maf51at6.default/compreg.dat leftover from older firefox

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119:  8691 Segmentation fault      $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)
```

Wenn ich das bei Google eingebe, finde ich 2 Treffer über ALSA (der Teil mit $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@").

Könnte es vielleicht damit etwas zu tun haben?

----------

## ScytheMan

irgendein paket in letzter zeit geupdatet gehabt, mit dem das ganze begonnen hat? 

was sagt revdep-rebuild?

die configs auch auf dem aktuellstem stand?

beim firefox: irgendwelche exotischen plugins am laufen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wie lautete denn der strace-Aufruf? Ich sehe nur opens, kein stat, access, read, close...

----------

## Ampheus

revdep-rebuild ist zufrieden und exotische plugins habe ich nicht. Den strace-Aufruf kann ich auf nopaste nicht posten, bekomme die Meldung "content too big".

Das Einzige, was ich in letzter Zeit geändert habe, war ein update von 2.6.23-r4auf 2.6.23-r5. Beides Tuxonice-sources.

Könnte es vielleicht damit zusammenhängen? Es wäre gut möglich, dass ich bei der .config etwas falsch gemacht habe.

----------

## Ampheus

Also der strace besteht aus fast 8000 Zeilen, dewegen konnte ich ihn bisher nirgendwo uppen. Falls es interessant sein könnte: Ich habe Firefox und Firefox-bin ausprobiert und beide stürzen mit demselben Fehler ab.

----------

## schachti

Firefox zickt oft rum, wenn am Profil was kaputt ist - klappt es, wenn Du mit einem sauberen Profil startest (dazu am einfachsten ~/.mozilla umbenennen)?

----------

## Ampheus

Nein leider nicht. Ich verzweifle gerade hier richtig. Es ist ja auch nicht nur der Firefox, der abstürzt, es sind ja mehrere Programme. Ich stehe sehr kurz davor, Gentoo neu aufzusetzen...

----------

## Ampheus

Wollte grad mal xchat starten, habe aber auch da festgestellt: segmentation fault. Hiervon hab ich auch den strace

Edit: Ich habe einen Workaround für Amarok2 versucht, der hier im Forum stand:

```
chmod -R ugo+r /usr/share/fonts
```

Könnte das zusammenhängen?

----------

## schachti

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Ich habe einen Workaround für Amarok2 versucht, der hier im Forum stand:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Fände ich sehr komisch - dieser Workaround vergibt ja höhere Rechte und entzieht keine Rechte, die evtl. benötigt werden.

Da memtest ja bereits zwei Stunden ohne Fehler lief: Läuft cpuburn auch 1-2 Stunden ohne Probleme? Tauchen in den Logdateien irgendwelche Meldungen auf? Hast Du mal einen Dateisystemcheck gemacht?

----------

## Ampheus

Dateisystemcheck und cpuburn sind beide ohne Ergebnis geblieben. chat hat mir aber was in die dmesg geschrieben:

```
xchat[32045] general protection eip:b7a1a708 esp:bfb28880 error:0

xchat[32225] general protection eip:b7a34708 esp:bff962d0 error:0
```

Firefox und die anderen Programme,die abgestürzt sind, haben keine Einträge in der dmesg hinterlassen.

----------

## Ampheus

Ich schreibe gerade von der LiveCD. Ich habe die Root-Partition formatiert und angefangen, Gentoo neu aufzusetzen.

Beim Entpacken von Portage kamen Fehler wie "Cannot create..". Daraus schliesse ich, dass es wohl ein Festplattendefekt ist. Das ist natuerlich fatal, da interne Festplatten fuer Laptops nicht gerade billig sind.  :Sad: 

Oder koennte da doch noch etwas anderes hinter stecken?

----------

